# Cigars for review



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

We are new here at Puff.com and one of the new kids on the block in the business. Looking for reviews / opinions. Get in touch if you would like a sample in exchange for an honest review


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to puff. Thanks for not jumping on and shoving your business down everyone's throat. 

It's a great chance for some of the guys to experience something new. 

When you get yourself established, some places offer a Puff discount or a Puff sampler. 

Other than that I hope you guys can become a contributing member of the forum.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Welcome!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Welcome from a FOG in Henderson, Nevada

It's always good to see vendors join the form!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Those look pretty good. Until I saw the prices and site.


Welcome


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Welcome from a FOG in Henderson, Nevada
> 
> It's always good to see vendors join the form!


Thank you Johnny!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! PM sent!

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome! Like the names you've given to the cigars. PM sent - best of luck with the venture.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

PM Sent. All the best to you and your company!


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

welcome . I'm in for a sample review. pm sent


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

PM sent. Bring on the sample


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

PM sent. Curious. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Retracted. .....


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Their price point seems high. But what do I know being newbish and all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The prices are comparable to other rollers. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

See told ya I was still new


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

csk415 said:


> See told ya I was still new
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just checked bobalu . Prices are within a buck or so.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

For those that have contacted us and given an name / address for shipping as of 11/22...samples will be shipped out Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Are the sticks good to go or need somerest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Are the sticks good to go or need somerest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great question

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Are the sticks good to go or need somerest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Straight from the humidor. However, allowing them to rest in the humi for a couple of weeks after receipt would be advised.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

To all who have provided a shipping address..samples are packaged and will be shipped on Friday. Apologies for the slow response here but we are working and do not constantly watch the forums. Some samples include a single stick, some multiple and some include the Juarez which will not be available until January. All that we request in return is an honest review of the cigar(s) you receive. We are receiving plenty of inquiries / orders to keep us busy. However, we have never solicited reviews from individual consumers until now. We aren't aiming for mass appeal.. Hope you all enjoy and look forward to your reviews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

TRAFICANTE 2016 said:


> To all who have provided a shipping address..samples are packaged and will be shipped on Friday. Apologies for the slow response here but we are working and do not constantly watch the forums. Some samples include a single stick, some multiple and some include the Juarez which will not be available until January. All that we request in return is an honest review of the cigar(s) you receive. We are receiving plenty of inquiries / orders to keep us busy. However, we have never solicited reviews from individual consumers until now. We aren't aiming for mass appeal.. Hope you all enjoy and look forward to your reviews
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for offering the opportunity to give them a try. I'll give them a couple weeks as you suggest and, I'll be happy to let you know what I think.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Thank you for offering the opportunity to give them a try. I'll give them a couple weeks as you suggest and, I'll be happy to let you know what I think.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


As a new member to the forums, not to cigars. I am delighted for the opportunity to review a new gar. And thanks in advance for the generosity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

Very awesome! Thank you for offering this to the forum , and I'll be resting for a few weeks I don't want to rush a gift.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

Let them rest and smoke / review at your leisure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TRAFICANTE 2016 said:


> Let them rest and smoke / review at your leisure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope your Cigar is a success and you'll get a good review from the brotherhood. ...we want you to succeed because at the end of the day. ... everybody wins! Looking forward to smoking them and don't mind being your cheerleader if they blow my dress up. &#128522;


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Like Gary said. Good luck with the business.If they impress these guys they're good. 

Myself, they've gotta hit like Tyson for me to pick up flavor changes. Thanks for giving Puffers the opportunity to review your new line.
Dino

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Like Gary said. Good luck with the business.If they impress these guys they're good.
> 
> Myself, they've gotta hit like Tyson for me to pick up flavor changes. Thanks for giving Puffers the opportunity to review your new line.
> Dino
> ...


Finally. Being a new guy will pay off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

All samples have shipped USPS Priority. If you do not receive by Wednesday please let us know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

TRAFICANTE 2016 said:


> All samples have shipped USPS Priority. If you do not receive by Wednesday please let us know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again! I'm really looking forward to this. A rare opportunity to be a cigar guinea pig.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@TRAFICANTE 2016.. Thanks again.. Can't wait to see the reviews.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Received my sampler today.







El Patron and, Sinaloa. My initial impression is a positive one. The El Patron smells awesome. The wrapper smells of light leather, dark chocolate and, maybe a little cinnamon spice. The foot is again chocolate but sweet and, a little earth. Very excited to try these. After some acclamation I'll be happy to try these out. Thank you @TRAFICANTE 2016.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I hope they smoke as great as they look.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

Relatively sure you all will like. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

thanks traficante , I got mine today , they look great , smell great . I will rest mine for 3 weeks at 60% so around Christmas time. I also looked at your site ,will you be offering for sale 5 packs, boxes, or samplers of all sticks.


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

We will be adding 5-packs. No intention of adding boxes at this time. Our intent is to keep our collections small and exclusive. We are introducing another brand in February (BlackCraft).. all Dominican. Some info. has been posted in our blog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I received my two samplers today. Thank You!

I will let them rest for a few weeks and then I'll get down to business.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I received my Sinaloa. Put it right into tupper and will revisit it in a few weeks. First impression was it looks like a good cigar. Defiantly something I would pick off shelf based on looks. Thank you @TRAFICANTE 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sample cigars arrived today. Serious thanks to Traficante cigars. One is the Sinaloa, the other is unbanded. The initial smell test is awesome. Sweet earth and almost a licorice, definitely an unusal scent, but awesome none the less. Tight seems andfirm all the way theough. 3 weeks will be an eternity waiting to fire these up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Sample cigars arrived today. Serious thanks to Traficante cigars. One is the Sinaloa, the other is unbanded. The initial smell test is awesome. Sweet earth and almost a licorice, definitely an unusal scent, but awesome none the less. Tight seems andfirm all the way theough. 3 weeks will be an eternity waiting to fire these up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That unbanded one looks pretty damn cool. I'm digging the tri- tone wrapper.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

My thoughts exactly. Im thinking it's the new cigar they mention hence the missing band. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Received mine today as well...looks like you sent a Centurion Guard along as security. Initially the aroma has me excited. Secondly they remind me of B&M in NY that rolls hand made Dom's that has almost the same chewy flavor...reminiscent of a good chewing tobacco that is sweet. I know enough to let these rest awhile and predict that these will be a hit....the nose knows! Excited to read reviews and to smoke these in Dec. Will enjoy telling others in the future that I knew these guys when they started.. I sense good things.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Received an El Chapo today. Smells like wet pipe tobacco. After a few weeks rest, I'll gladly smoke and review. Should I not be resting it with regular smokes? I'm not accusing it of being infused, I'm just being cautious.


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

Rondo said:


> Received an El Chapo today. Smells like wet pipe tobacco. After a few weeks rest, I'll gladly smoke and review. Should I not be resting it with regular smokes? I'm not accusing it of being infused, I'm just being cautious.


None of our cigars are infused. Smoke it tonight..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

The El Chapo is a bit spicy...but we haven't had any negative response from consumers yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

TRAFICANTE 2016 said:


> Smoke it tonight..


I like your attitude, Brother.


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

Rondo...if you don't like...We'll send you a free sample of the El Patron or one of our offerings yet to be released. Confident you will like it though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

TRAFICANTE 2016 said:


> Rondo...if you don't like...We'll send you a free sample of the El Patron or one of our offerings yet to be released. Confident you will like it though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish more small companies were like this. Making sure the customer is taken care of. Even though we all agreed to review them. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

TRAFICANTE 2016 said:


> Rondo...if you don't like...We'll send you a free sample of the El Patron or one of our offerings yet to be released. Confident you will like it though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that's impressive customer service!

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

Our aim is to give what we have expected from others in the past...but have not received. That is also one reason we prefer to remain small. Attention to detail is important to us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Sample received yesterday (one Patrol and one Sinaloa) and resting in the humidor. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

op2:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent a PM to Traficante last night to enquirer about the Tri banded cigar they sent with the sample. The reply came quickly and informed me that the cigars name is Desperado . A milder cigar that is due for release in 2017. Must say that I'm totally pumped to try this, and Trafficante also said he would appreciate if i got into it quickly. Feed back is at a premium because the cigars upcoming release.

That being said i will try to find some time tonight to oblige the request. And be the first test subject. 
AWESOME...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey guys i posted my review of the Desperado from @Traficante. I put it in the cigar review forum...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Just posted my review of the El Patron in the review section of the forum.

A great cigar!

Traficante El Patron review - Puff Cigar Discussion Forums


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

csk415 said:


> Those look pretty good. Until I saw the prices and site.
> 
> Welcome


I just smoked an El Patron (see review I posted), and I have to say the prices are very reasonable given the quality of the cigar.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Still have mine sitting in the tupper. Going to let it sit a few more months. Might light it up in March some time.


----------

